# Embarassing discharge still there after giving birth 5 months ago!HELPPPPP



## Danie1stbaby

This is super embarassing,but I want to know if any other ladies have experienced this.

I just had my first child 5 months ago.
My periods are normal now
I even had to have a colposcopy done in june and a pap smear and the docs said there was no sign of discharge

I have to wer pantyliner/pads every single day since I have given birth.
For my 6 weeks after birth checkup,the pap smear showed everything healed well and no discharge and gave me the ok to have sex.

I even showed the doc the pad,and they still claim to not have any sing of discharge after the paps.

I told the doc my sex life is non existent due to this issue,and a nurse there said douching isn't the best but give it a try.I did so with vinegar/water douce and it stopped for a moment,I had intercourse and it was back the next day.Now the discharge is a dark brown

The discharge was a light yellow with a greenish tint.It does have a slight odor.No itching or burning,ad it did not start until after I gave birth.I had a 1st degree and 2nd degree tear after my vaginal delivery.

I got two different doctors results and both have shown no sign of discharge,but neither can explain the mess on the pad.

I don't want to douche every time I want to have sex,it isn't too great to do that anyways.It is so annoying to wear a pantyliner or pad every single day.it cost extr money too,bc I have to change it so often.Makes me feel gross and insecure.

I feel comfy to ask you ladies this type of question on this board.Please someone offer me some advice on what to do or how to clear this up? It's super depressing :cry:


----------



## Danie1stbaby

omg how embarassing,I'm the only one that is going through this? This sucks,I really was hoping for some advice.I guess it is rare


----------



## HelsBels07

If the docs have rulled out any type of infection from the paps then it could just be old blood working through from your cycles even though you are regular. Your hormones may still be resetting themselves after having the baby.

When I first started my periods (at 12 years old) I used to get a brown discharge on a regular basis thoughout my cycles, this went on unfortunately for me until I went on the pill at 17. The docs just told me that it was a hormone thing and my body was just taking its time to get into a routine as such (my periods where irregular though).

Sorry I can't be of much more help and that you get an answer soon.


----------



## minties

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I don't have this problem, since my first son I've been really dry down there. 

I just wanted to offer my sympathies. Have you had the discharge on your pads tested for anything? You say the doctors haven't seen any discharge at your smear tests, but perhaps they can test what you have on your pads?


----------



## caggimedicine

I'm not having this problem, but I haven't been the same since before I had Harry. Your body goes through a lot when you have a baby and a lot of damage can be done.
I saw a woman on embarrassing bodies - I can't remember what he exact problem was, but it was something to do with discharge after labour. Apparently it's very common and it was due to some damage which had happened at the top of her vagina during the labour which affected the level of discharge. You should see your GP and mention it.


----------



## Danie1stbaby

Thank you so much for the advice ladies~ I have no idea what is going on and pray it isn't going to be around forever.It's annoying and expensive wearing pads every single day :( The docs are ignoring whats on the pad.I asked them to test it and they told me to get some probiotics to balance my hormones.If it does not work,I will be right back at the doc,until they help me out.I did see a episode of that show with the woman who had I think 2 children and she had leakage from her anus,due to damage caused during giving natural birth.The things us women go through,men should kiss the ground we walk on.O my gosh


----------



## springbabe

I feel your pain. I am not going thru this same thing, am only 20 weeks pregnant but from the moment I found out i was preggo (at about 6 weeks) I have had exsessive discharge :( No smell or itchiness but very annoying and makes me insucure. I either wear liners or change panties a few times a day:( It is so bad that when BF and i do attemp to DTD he cannot finish as there is no possibiliy of friction. I hope after birth this goes away but maybe it will just get worse?!?!


----------



## Naambo

ou gudness i thought i was abnormal or something, i am having the same problem, my son is six months now and my periods have started normally already, but i have that discharge that started just after i gave birth i have been going to the doctors and did pap smear, but they said i m fine, i don't know what to do and thus forced to wear pantyliner's everyday. one doctor adviced me to have sex and i did and it stopped for like a week but than its back again and it flows more heavily when i am about to go to my periods.
Its really bad, somebody help!


----------



## buddhas mama

I'm also had that same problem. My son will be 4 months on the 7th. He was born October 7th 2012. I stped bleeding 1 week after having him. But about two weeks later i noticed brown discharge well long story short I still have it. I was checked for all St D's I am clean but my doctor could not figure it out so I was sent to the doc that delivered my son he ran a few tests and it came back I had some of the plasenta left behind that was unnoticed. The discharge smelled horrible but now that we found the issue and cleared it up I'm brown discharge free and back to normal. I hope I helped you out. I helped me and I hope it helps you good luck and congratulations on your 1st child. My son is also my first and I hope my last lol!!!!


----------



## Marshuna

Hello buddhas mama, I am new to this site. I was wondering how do you get the growth of the baby on the little ruler following your post?
Thanks!


----------



## NaturalMomma

It is likely just cervical mucous, it can all sorts of different colors. CM is normal and all women will have it at, some just have it more than others. I've been having daily CM, in light amounts, since going through puberty. During ovulation and pregnancy it increases for me, as that is normal. Your body doesn't fully heal from childbirth for about 18 months, so discharge is going to be normal as it's your hormones constantly adjusting.


----------



## LilithsMumma

My daughter is 4months tomorrow and I still have this!! It is so annoying I don't really know what to do!! I have just had my first 'proper' period and it has come back just as bad if not worse! It is driving me insane! There is enough of a discharge that I don't wear a liner my pants will be wet from it! I have to wear a liner to bed! Im still sore and achey down there as well, I had a 2nd degree tear and my GP has had a look but thinks it is healing fine although for reassurance is sending away a referral to an OB/GYN.. :( It is so frustrating.. Does it ever go away?!?! No one else I know has had this, and I have a due group with about 50 ladies in it!


----------



## JJ2013

Did your discharge problem ever stop? I'm on week 7 after having my baby and there's still discharge.


----------



## JJ2013

Did your discharge ever stop?


----------

